# Can't find the 240 volt circuit breaker



## pepy953 (Nov 26, 2011)

We are new to this and have lost all our 240 v supply in the MH and can;t seem to find the circuit breaker,anybody help,we have a 2007 Peugot Autocruise Stardream 2 berth


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I don't know that van, but the circuit breakers are always fairly accessible.

Probably in the wardrobe or under a seat base.

I'll move your post to a more appropriate forum for a quick reply from a fellow owner.

Dave

P.S. Are you sure the problem is in the van? If you are on a campsite the circuit breaker in the power supply post may have tripped. Have you been using several high wattage appliances all at the same time?


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

The mains isolating switch on my 2007 Autocruise Starburst is behind the passenger seat under a plastic cover.

The battery charger is under the same seat but around the front


----------

